# Help needed. MPC Digger Trike?



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

`I picked up a mint, sealed MPC 1/25 Digger Trike on the weekend. I think Retro released it as the Tiki Trike, but I'm not sure if it ever came out as the original. I'm planning on selling it but want to be sure of my facts before I list it. Any idea of value?

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chris, I want to say you are right about it coming out as the Tiki Trike. I also believe it has never been re-issued as its former self.
As for price, well, you know what they say.
Good Luck.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

current issue seems to be about $55USD for all 4. It seems the tiki was the digger.

Allowing for the AUD and inverting the rate of exchange as you're down under this is a market price of $1,393,422.15 CAD. I think.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Steve.
Steve, thanks for the accurate evaluation mate:thumbsup:. I didn't think it was worth that much!! It's at least $100 more than what I thought it might be worth!! Mind you, if it had been a conversion to Aussie dollars, It would have made it worth about US$32.50......

Chris.


----------

